# my car(newbie)



## coxie (Dec 30, 2003)

hi people i have just found you and thought i would post a pic of my highly modded nissan pulsar gti-r.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice! Any more pics?


----------



## coxie (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

That's sweeeeeeeet! Nice head cover.


----------



## coxie (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

damn post some timeslips and dyno sheets


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Very nice car coxie... there are maybe a few members with Pulsars on the board, let alone with a Gti-R. We'd love to hear more about it. Perhaps any vids, track slips, list of mods, etc for everyone to oogle over? 

BTW, Welcome!


----------



## coxie (Dec 30, 2003)

Engine 
custom mounted pace 2nd generation front mount intercooler 
HKS Forged piston set
Lightened and balanced bottom end
t3 turbo dynamics hybrid turbo 
HKS super power flow with cold air induction relocation kit 
HKS EVC 4 boost controller 
Boost set @ 0.9bar low 
@ 1.3 bar high 
HKS AFR piggy back fuel controller 
HKS S40i Iridium spark plugs 
Full s/s decatted mongoose exhaust with 5" tailpipe 
Hiteq uprated Fuel pump 
Glencoe adjustable fuel pressure regulator 
Custom made Intercooler water spray 
Nismo ignition leads 
Forge atmospheric piston ram dump valve 
Polished custom made intercooler pipework 
stainless steel spark plug cover 
AP racing Paddle clutch 
Fully rebuilt standard gearbox 
home made oil seperator kit 
full aircon system removed & bigger twin pacet cooling fans 
Chassis & brakes---- 
Hiteq Lowering springs 
Cusco lower strut brace 
Ferodo ds 2500 pads all round 
17inch dare motorsport gold wheels 
Falken tyres 

Body- Tinted windows, cut out front bumper Laguna front splitter, 
GT-R badged grill,sunroof 
limited edition gold HKS badges on front wings--last edition, etc,etc etc :thumbup:


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Pretty lengthy list there...Looks great!! I love the bronze wheels on black...that's what I wanted to do with my B14 SE-R but never got around....like everyone else said what kind of "par" is this thing putting down...post some slips/dyno runs.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Very nicely done! I give you two thumbs up!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 

powerful engine + lightweight body= :thumbup:


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

damn, that thing looks CRAZY


----------



## coxie (Dec 30, 2003)

will post a dyno sheet when i find it but it ran 342bhp and 327lb ft torgue :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Yes.*



coxie said:


> hi people i have just found you and thought i would post a pic of my highly modded nissan pulsar gti-r.


Drool! :thumbup:


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

coxie said:


> will post a dyno sheet when i find it but it ran 342bhp and 327lb ft torgue :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



Holy crap dude...what's that thing weigh? That's awesome!!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

mmmm.... turbo awd Nissan Goodness :drool:

btw, are those #s with an AWD dyno converted back to flywheel hp, or just the #s uncorrected. If so, with AWD drivetrain loss, that shit must be putting out some amazing #s to the flywheel + AWD high-rpm clutch slips=Mad Fizzast yo!


----------



## coxie (Dec 30, 2003)

will try and find some time slips as well from the qaurter mile strip...if i remember rightly it was pulling 12.4 to 12.9 secs


----------



## coxie (Dec 30, 2003)

those are flywheel figures after 4wd transmission losses i am looking at 260bhp at the wheels. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

lol.. i wonder if he's lying. if i were to type a search for a GTi-R in google...................................  nahhh


----------

